# Will my hyperpigmentation go away? PLEASE HELP



## bobob (Aug 21, 2012)

http://oi46.tinypic.com/awt2d2.jp  The dark spot is due to acne that I picked and the skin healed and now its dark. I picked it twice, but that was 5 months ago. The lighter healing skin is from recent acne tht I popped but didn't pick, I know it'll get darker. Will these dark spots be permanent or will they eventually fade? I've been using meladerm for past 5 weeks and seen little improvement but nothing drastic.Will the continuation of meladerm relieve me of the dark spot by about October (2months)? Will they eventually go away? I've been sooo depressed cuz of this mark.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 21, 2012)

bobob said:


> http://oi46.tinypic.com/awt2d2.jp The dark spot is due to acne that I picked and the skin healed and now its dark. I picked it twice, but that was 5 months ago. The lighter healing skin is from recent acne tht I popped but didn't pick, I know it'll get darker. Will these dark spots be permanent or will they eventually fade? I've been using meladerm for past 5 weeks and seen little improvement but nothing drastic.Will the continuation of meladerm relieve me of the dark spot by about October (2months)? Will they eventually go away? I've been sooo depressed cuz of this mark.


I also suffer from hyper-pigmentation from blemishes so I know how u feel... My recommendation 4u would be to buy some Pro Activ skin lightening lotion and using it on dark areas... It really works and wont dry ur skin out like other lighteners can


----------



## bobob (Aug 22, 2012)

But I want to know if it will eventually  go away completely. I'm really tired of wondering.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 22, 2012)

bobob said:


> But I want to know if it will eventually  go away completely. I'm really tired of wondering.


It will gradually fade n2 its original color....Yes


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bobob you're going to have to use sun screen to keep it from getting darker, in addition to using your products to lighten it. I also suffer form hyperpigmentation and use SPF40 every day. You may also want to include a chemical exfoliant into your skincare routine. I just started using this one from Aveda. I'll post back in a couple of weeks to say how I like it. If you suffer from acne you may want to stay away from physical exfoliants (the kind with beads or scrubs) because it will just get stuck in your pores if you dont rinse well enough.

  	If its in your budget, it might be worth it to see an esthetician or facialist at a spa or even a dermatologist if it bothers you that much. Good luck


----------



## bobob (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I will be seeing my dermatologist in about a month. My main concern was if it will eventually go away and about how long it will take? I've had it for 5months now with very slow improvement. Is there anything I should tell my dermatologist or ask him that may help him to help me get rid of it faster?


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone's skin is different so I'm sure it would be challenging to say how long it should take or will take for it to go away. Find a good skincare routine and keep with it. It may help to read reviews of products and see if people with your same skin tone and around your age have to say. And if your dr gives you a prescription you may want to check into it first before purchasing and made sure you understand potential side effects, how to use it and when to use it.

  	I should have prefaced by saying I'm not a dr or esthetitican, just sharing what I understand of our skin issues. Let us know how your visit goes and what you do in the meantime.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 22, 2012)

lojical1 said:


> Everyone's skin is different so I'm sure it would be challenging to say how long it should take or will take for it to go away. Find a good skincare routine and keep with it. It may help to read reviews of products and see if people with your same skin tone and around your age have to say. And if your dr gives you a prescription you may want to check into it first before purchasing and made sure you understand potential side effects, how to use it and when to use it.  I should have prefaced by saying I'm not a dr or esthetitican, just sharing what I understand of our skin issues. Let us know how your visit goes and what you do in the meantime.


Very well said girl


----------



## bobob (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks I'll continue meladerm because it says results are usually seen after 2 months  Its been 6 weeks so far.  I'll tell u how its coming along reguraly. I was just REALLY SCARED it may never completely go away!?! I'll ask my dermatologist to help me out and tell u then also.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm seeing a derm, certain areas lighten up in months, I have a section on my chin that just won't fade, and I always get cystic acne in that area.  My derm suggested a laser, or hydroquinone.  I am about to try two sessions of the laser and see...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll definitely recommend the Aspirin Mask/Scrub for exfoliating and sluffing off old skin and killing acne. When I get dark marks on my skin I def follow up with a butter. My bestfriend is Matcha Green Tea Butter that I buy from Camden Grey. I will wash my face and then put a dab on trouble spots that I know are gonna get dark or are dark already and I see lightening results in days.
  	I've never tried it but people use lemon juice with water or yogurt on dark spots. And then Citric Acid that can be found in the canning aisle at the grocery store.


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Sep 16, 2012)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]Yes it will.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]Find an excellent skincare line. (PCA SKIN or Vagheegi) [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]Double cleanse, tone, use moisturizer with spf and exfoliate twice a week. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]Also find a medical spa or dermatologist that will do chemical peels and microdermbasion also do[/FONT] research about it. 

  	Chemical peels have been working well with fading my dark spots.

  	Good luck.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 16, 2012)

If you use Retin-A, or other retinols, that will help with lightening hyperpigmentation.  But, like others have said, make sure you use sunscreen. You should wear it every day, but take extra care to use it when using retinols. I also use Clinique Clinical Even Better Dark Spot Corrector or Mac Charged Essence in conjunction with retinols, to help get rid of my hyperpigmentation.  For me, these products really work.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2012)

It will go away so don't worry.  I also have hyperpigmentation and the best thing is to use an aspirin mask because that will help to exfoliate and remove the older layers of skin.  I also use sulfur soap on my face which has helped me to not break out.  Finally, I do have a bleaching cream with hydroquinone and I use a toothpick to put it only on the dark spots.  The doctor told me to put it all over my face but I don't want my entire face to get lighter.  Then, using sunblock is very important because it will help the dark spots not 'tan' more.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 20, 2013)

It will go away, it really does take a minute though.


----------

